# 32/24



## Curiosity (Jun 18, 2022)

Later this summer, I'm going to be buying some creobroter gemmatus nymphs. I've been told they can be raised in 24 oz containers. Is it safe to raise them in 32 oz deli cups (I always wonder if I'm remembering that name wrong when I write it down) as well, or are those big enough that the humidity will drop too low?

And L3 creos are big enough to eat flies, right?


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2022)

they'll be fine in either size
internal hydration is much more important than humidity. 

yes, at i3 they'll eat houseflies. they're vicious!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 16, 2022)

@agent A Thanks a ton


----------

